# Test your cooking educational level



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Stumbled across this today https://www.topixoffbeat.com/quiz/18434/


Take the test and see if you are PHD level.


There are about 100 images so it takes some time but you might see a thing or 2 you've not see before.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*We Appreciate Your Interest In Topix*

Unfortunately, due to varying international privacy laws, we are unable to receive international web traffic. Access is limited to the United States only. We apologize for any inconvenience.
Thank you,
The Topix Team


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

95% shucks :vs_laugh:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

96% here. Got a couple flat out wrong, but the poutine one they basically covered up all the fries and I didn't see them.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You guys beat me as there were a few things I never heard of and for the most part don't ever intend to eat.


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> *We Appreciate Your Interest In Topix*
> 
> Unfortunately, due to varying international privacy laws, we are unable to receive international web traffic. Access is limited to the United States only. We apologize for any inconvenience.
> Thank you,
> The Topix Team


Your not missing much the Poutine was the worst looking example I have seen. It looked like a fast food product in a plastic dish.

I worked in fine dinning for almost a decade and am married to a chef. I got two wrong for 97%. I have eaten most everything shown. My favorite is still tacos and burritos.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Photobug said:


> Your not missing much the Poutine was the worst looking example I have seen. It looked like a fast food product in a plastic dish.
> 
> I worked in fine dinning for almost a decade and am married to a chef. I got two wrong for 97%. I have eaten most everything shown. My favorite is still tacos and burritos.


I have not got close enough to poutine to try it yet. I am not in a hurry. :wink2:


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> I have not got close enough to poutine to try it yet. I am not in a hurry. :wink2:


Your missing out, it's good comfort food. Best I ever had was in Yuma Arizona. The worst was North Battleford SK.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Photobug said:


> Your missing out, it's good comfort food. Best I ever had was in Yuma Arizona. The worst was North Battleford SK.


It's big in Quebec and some chains are bringing it here as fast food and friends from Quebec say it is not what they are used to.


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> It's big in Quebec and some chains are bringing it here as fast food and friends from Quebec say it is not what they are used to.


When I was in Saskatoon and asked for the best poutine I was told to go to Dairy Queen, Yuk. When I was in Disney World they had a Poutine booth in Downtown Disney with a lot of interesting options. 

I guess I have not had real traditional Poutine yet, just fancy gourmet stuff. I would say its up there with Sheppards pie for comfort food.

I had my wife take the test and she got 99% She got fooled by Bechamel Soup.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've been reading along here. Heard of poutine from the cooking shows I think but never prepare or eaten it. Looked up a recipe. Tell me what you think.

https://www.seasonsandsuppers.ca/authentic-canadian-poutine-recipe/


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

94%, A lot of guessing!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> 94%, A lot of guessing!





Guessing is allowed.


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

wooleybooger said:


> I've been reading along here. Heard of poutine from the cooking shows I think but never prepare or eaten it. Looked up a recipe. Tell me what you think.
> 
> https://www.seasonsandsuppers.ca/authentic-canadian-poutine-recipe/



It is pretty simple food, but would require a bit of effort to make. If you don't have good home cooked french fries as the base.

If you ever visit a big city, you could likely find it. Also look at Brew Pubs or Gastro pubs. The best I ever had was in Yuma AZ at a brew pub.

https://www.google.com/maps/search/poutine+in+Texas/@32.3127418,-122.010816,5z/data=!3m1!4b1


https://www.prisonhillbrewing.com/menu.html


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Photobug said:


> It is pretty simple food, but would require a bit of effort to make. If you don't have good home cooked french fries as the base.
> 
> If you ever visit a big city, you could likely find it. Also look at Brew Pubs or Gastro pubs. The best I ever had was in Yuma AZ at a brew pub.
> 
> ...


Please don't take this wrong. I thought you were asking me to go into Houston. I think I'd rather take a butt kicking than do that. There is one place about 2 miles from me. They don't show prices on their menu and is the sort of place that if you have to ask, you can't afford it. I live on the wrong side of the tracks :laughing: I have to ask.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

wooleybooger said:


> Please don't take this wrong. I thought you were asking me to go into Houston. I think I'd rather take a butt kicking than do that.


Yep Houston's not my favorite either.

I can't imagine any place too fancy serving poutine though. I would not dine at a place without prices on the menu, also a place that does not put salt and pepper on their table..... is a no go.

It was snowing this morning while walking my dogs, which means it's cold. Got me thinking of comfort food, I think I am going to make some poutine this week.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Photobug;5946337
It was snowing this morning while walking my dogs said:


> This is a priceless saying.:biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Being an ole country boy, I didn't do so well (86). I will say this though, I wouldn't touch some of that stuff with a vaccinated crowbar, especially that blame duck egg.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Photobug said:


> Yep Houston's not my favorite either.
> 
> I can't imagine any place too fancy serving poutine though. I would not dine at a place without prices on the menu, also a place that does not put salt and pepper on their table..... is a no go.


Oh this is the land of brother and sister better than you. I also will not dine at a place without prices on the menu.

However I have home canned potatoes in my pantry. Sometimes I fry them and they come out excellent. Crunchy on the outside with a potato starch coating, soft and fluffy on the inside. Wife loves them as do I. I think they would be perfect for a poutine. Lots of work likely but I got to give it a try.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Being an ole country boy, I didn't do so well (86). I will say this though, I wouldn't touch some of that stuff with a vaccinated crowbar, especially that blame duck egg.


Well I think I can pretty much agree but this not quite so old country boy (71) has had the opportunities and just held his nose and did it. I'm still kickin'.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

96% so I got a PhD. I got 3 wrong. I should have got 2 wrong though, I mis-clicked on one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> Well I think I can pretty much agree but this not quite so old country boy (71) has had the opportunities and just held his nose and did it. I'm still kickin'.


You are a better man than I WB, I just couldn't get past the looks of some of that stuff. By the way, I got 5 years on you. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> You are a better man than I WB, I just couldn't get past the looks of some of that stuff. By the way, I got 5 years on you. :smile:


:thumbsup:


----------

